
Is it true that being just passionate is not enough? - hammadn
https://www.quora.com/unanswered/Is-it-true-that-being-just-passionate-is-not-enough?share=861983df&srid=dclw
======
hardwaresofton
Just being passionate is never enough for anything. You can have all the
passion in the world, but if you take no action, nothing will change. Even
with passion and action, luck can play a huge factor.

Even with passion, action, and luck, things can STILL not go right (though I
guess theoretically enough luck means everything will go right no matter what
you do).

All in all this is a pretty bad question IMO because there's little to no
context, and basically what I just stated above was like a platitude/life-fact
that everyone knows probably.

------
yesenadam
Yes. You should make sure the pig enjoys it too.

But seriously.. _this_ question, on HN?!

~~~
jasonvorhe
Isn't that a bit presumptuous? We know nothing of his/her background.

